# Paul Rennison - Who are you?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just wanted to check your forum ID before i mail you all the details you have asked for. 

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Paul

Your email bounced, now i dont have anyway of contacting you about the TT. I've tried again, however if it bounces can you get in contact by another way.

Cheers


----------

